# looking for land/lease around cuthbert



## mjb971 (Sep 7, 2008)

would like to lease land or join a club around cuthbert ga.


----------



## jkoch (Sep 7, 2008)

We have a lot of Deer and Hogs. We just need more hunters !!!!!!!

Middle Ga Sportsman's Club is looking for a few good members. We have 2500 acres of QDM with another 50,000 acres of QDM around us. This our 5th year of QDM and the results are awesome.

We are located 3 miles east of the Florance Marina State Park at the upper end of Lake Eufaula in Stewart County. Great fishing on the lake.

This year one of our members won week 17 of the TRUCK BUCK SHOOTOUT with a net score of 145" This deer ranks as the #3 taken in Stewart county.

We have access to the property year round. we also have plenty of water,electricity and camper parking.

Walk in cooler and skinning shed.

175 Yard Rifle Range.

Over 20 + food plots and all the help you need to get some going for you.

Lots of Deer and Hogs with a growing Turkey population. Also some Wood Ducks and way to many tree rats!

Membership is $1000.00, this includes camper parking, hunting for you,your spouse and minor children (under 18 and still in school .)

Call for directions! And more information.

We will be showing the club Labor Day Week-end

Jerry Koch
706-637-5442-home
423-413-1312-cell 
kochmktg@yahoo.com


----------



## Chris Tyre (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey MJB971, we have a 2000 acre lease in Stewart County near Richland, Ga. We have 15 members with 3 more available. If interested and for more details call Chris@ 386-647-6193. Thanks, Chris Tyre


----------



## blsoutdoors (Sep 13, 2008)

I've got one spot left on a place that I've got up next to Preston. That is only about 25 mins from Cuthbert. Contact me at blsoutdoors@yahoo.com  or call me at (229)995-5793 or (229)669-7419. Thanks, Bernie


----------



## bigdaddyd (Sep 17, 2008)

*hunting lease*

Do you have anything around fort gaines/ edison/ cuthbert, georgetown?


----------



## mjb971 (Sep 27, 2008)

guess nothing is open


----------

